
Leveraging the Boundary Between Client and Server in a REST API - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2017/11/07/restful-api-client-server/#.WgG7Q2dgI4A.hackernews
======
Lobosque
As much as this approach might work well for side-projects, it would
definitively lead to a few pain points for bigger teams or projects. The main
being that you are binding the display of your data (frontend) to your server
(backend). In many cases this means multiple deploys for a single purpose, and
also multiple people involved to solve a problem that might actually be very
simple.

I've also seen many times this leading to the anti-pattern of building an
endpoint to every single new page/feature. Once you reach hundreds of
endpoints where some of them are very similar, things starts to get messy.

I believe in most cases the API should empower the user to express and
manipulate the data in every way the domain allows, even if it means building
complex urls/queries sometimes.

